# Lý do các nàng chi tiền triệu đi chăm sóc da ở spa nhưng vẫn không thấy hiệu quả?



## mai lan (30/7/18)

*Đừng bỏ sót những lưu ý quan trọng dưới đây để chăm sóc làn da trọn vẹn sau mỗi lần thực hiện trị liệu ở Spa.*

*Không được tẩy da chết*
Tẩy da chết là việc làm cần thiết mỗi tuần của chị em nhằm loại bỏ những vết bụi bẩn, tế bào chết và giúp tái tạo tế bào mới. Thế nhưng, đó lại là điều cấm kỵ cho những chị em vừa trải qua các phương pháp làm đẹp ở Spa như: peel da, lăn kim, phi kim,...

_

_
_Sau mỗi lần làm đẹp ở Spa da thường sẽ khá nhạy cảm, thế nên chưa sẳn sàng để bước tiếp vào việc tẩy tế bào chết._​
Theo chuyên gia Crystal Patel (hiện đang là giám đốc điều hành của trung tâm chăm sóc da Clinica Lase, Úc) cho biết: _"Nếu da mặt bạn được trị liệu với vitamin A và BHA khi làm facial, lời khuyên là bạn nên đợi khoảng 5 ngày rồi mới tẩy da chết. Nếu bạn làm facial với những thành phần nhẹ hơn như lactic acid hay enzyme thì sau 2 - 3 ngày là bạn có thể tẩy da chết được"._

_

_
_Thay vì quan tâm đến việc tẩy tế bào chết cho da, lúc này các nàng nên tập trung cung cấp độ ẩm, dưỡng chất để da nhanh phục hồi._
​*Đừng chạm tay lên mặt*
Đây là hành động mà chị em thường phạm phải nhất sau mỗi lần làm Facial ở Spa. Có lẽ vì chúng ta không biết được tần suất mỗi người chạm tay lên mặt sẽ khiến quá trình hồi phục tự nhiên của da trở nên chậm hơn. Trong một lần tư vấn về da, chuyên gia Patel từng dặn rằng các bạn không nên "táy máy" trong 24 giờ sau khi làm Facial, để da mặt được "thở" và nghỉ ngơi đủ, có như vậy thì da mới sớm đẹp được.

_

_
_Đừng để sự thiếu hiểu biết của bản thân mà làm ảnh hưởng đến nhan sắc của mình nhé!_​
Chưa kể đến những lúc tay các nàng không sạch sẽ mà chạm lên da, hành động này vô tình làm da bị nhiễm bẩn từ tay bạn truyền sang, khiến da trở nên mẫn cảm, dễ dàng phát sinh mụn. Đặc biệt là khi trên mặt có mụn kéo đến, chị em tuyệt đối đừng dùng tay trực tiếp nặn mụn, như vậy chỉ làm tình trạng da càng thêm xấu hơn mà thôi.

_

_
_Khi phát hiện mụn trên da, các nàng nên tìm dụng cụ y tế đã được vệ sinh sạch sẽ để nặn mụn hoặc tốt nhất là tìm đến các Spa uy tín._
​*Tuyệt đối không waxing, laser*
Sau khi trải qua các công việc trị liệu, da thường sẽ rơi vào trạng thái nhạy cảm, cần được nghỉ ngơi để phục hồi. Vậy nên, các nàng đừng bỏ mặc tình trạng da hiện tại mà tiếp tục thực hiện những thứ "nặng đô" như waxing, cạo lông mặt hay trị liệu laser...

_

_
_Dù có gấp gáp tẩy lông thế nào thì các nàng cũng nên để da hồi phục rồi mới yên tâm làm đẹp tiếp được._

_

_
_Thời gian tốt nhất để đảm bảo an toàn để thực hiện tiếp những phương pháp "nặng đô" này là 7 ngày trước hoặc sau khi các nàng làm Facial cho da._
​*Luôn mang theo kem chống nắng*
Bình thường các nàng luôn được các bác sĩ da liễu khuyên rằng nên sử dụng kem chống nắng cho mỗi lần bước chân ra đường vì thế trong trường hợp này da bạn càng cần kem chống nắng hết bao giờ hết. Bởi đây là thời điểm da đang tập trung tái tạo, lớp da mới hình thành cần được bảo vệ kĩ càng khỏi ánh sáng độc hại từ tia cực tím.

_

_
_Theo chuyên gia Patel, bạn nên bôi kem chống nắng ngay khi vừa làm facial xong (nếu bạn làm vào ban ngày) và tuyệt đối chú trọng việc bôi kem chống nắng trong 10 ngày sau đó. _

_



_
_Bên cạnh đó, các chuyên viên cũng khuyến khích các nàng dùng kem chống nắng vật lí hơn là hoá học trong giai đoạn quan trọng này._
​*Đừng trang điểm quá nhiều*
Ở các loại mỹ phẩm luôn có một lượng chất hoá học trong đó, điều này thật sự rất ảnh hưởng đến làn da của bạn sau khi trải qua đợt Facial. Đây là thời điểm các chị em nên hạn chế để các loại kem nền, phấn phủ tiếp xúc quá nhiều lên da.

_

_
_Đừng nhờ sự can thiệp của lớp trang điểm để che đi gương mặt mẫn cảm của mình sau mỗi đợt Facial._

_

_
_Và hãy nhớ rằng da sau khi trị liệu là da đang trong giai đoạn khá nhạy cảm, vậy nên các nàng làm gì cũng phải nhẹ nhàng, chăm sóc kĩ càng để tránh "tiền mất tật mang" lần nữa đấy!_
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

